

Introducing Optimizely for iOS: Developer Preview - dsiroker
http://blog.optimizely.com/2014/03/17/introducing-optimizely-for-ios-developer-preview/

======
normloman
Everytime I see an app / service with ly at the end, I think the creator
didn't care enough about their product to give it a decent name.

------
ajanuary
> Optimizely for iOS is exactly what it sounds like: Fast and scalable A/B
> testing and optimization for native iOS apps, built on the same advanced
> platform trusted by more than 6,000 customers.

That's not what it sounds like...

~~~
milesskorpen
I'm not sure I understand your comment.

Optimizely is an awesome tool, and iOS desperately needs a better way to do
A/B testing, since it isn't possible to roll new updates to your app on a
frequent basis. I'm really excited to see what they've built.

~~~
jandy
I think ajanuary's point, and I felt the same thing, is that the name
"Optimizely" does not say anything to me about A/B testing; hence, it doesn't
do what it sounds like. In fact, I thought it was something about
code/performance optimisation based on the name.

~~~
mysql_query
If all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail to you. Engineers
probably have a different understanding of A/B testing than marketers or
product managers have.

